# Repairing a KROSS ANDROID Tablet



## Mamoon123 (Dec 11, 2012)

hi, i i recently bought a tablet at factory direct it was a KROSS android tablet GY-M501 Version 4.0. when i opened the tablet i was happy and all that and had no problems with it. but then when i have left to go to a place i had my tablet in my pocket (7 inch. touch screen) and i was sitting down and my tablet hit an object when i sat down it didnt sound that bad when i heard it so i thought it was ok. then 10 minutes later i took out my tablet finding that the screen was cracked (only a small spot i mean not the whole screen, it was right below the camera) then on the same day i went to factory direct to see what i could do. yes im aware of their "all sales final" policy, i wasnt expecting for a refund or anything just an exchange. but of course physical damages does not apply to the exchange policy. but luckily they had a service that could repair it. (its not fixed yet) so i was then worried about the cost of the service, (sometimes it cost more than the price itself in some cases) and i asked customer service for a guess estimate how much it would cost... he didnt know. so then i asked if it was gonna cost more than the tablet itself he said no. THANK GOD. this is bad luck. i mean i take good care of my stuff. when i get it fixed im gonna buy a case. i was gonna buy one for it in the first place but i thought i would get it anutha day (wasnt a good idea) im willing to pay for the cost for it since i have no other options besides getting it fixed somewhere else but i think its best if i get it fixed by the service for it. what im asking is how much would it cost to repair? the price was $112.00 including tax. have any of u ppl have the same situatuions that i have?


----------



## otakunorth (Dec 13, 2012)

Depends how bad the damage is. A new LCD is going to be about $50-60 and around $30-40 for a digitizer with replacement glass (if ordered from China) The issue with broken glass is it will crack more and more as you touch it. A replacement can take about an hour and a half (depending on the model)

Might as well get a quote, though its disposable tech if you only paid $112 might be worth it to just get another if its going to cost around that.


----------



## Mamoon123 (Dec 11, 2012)

Hi otakunorth but the damage was little tho for just a little crack its gonna b $112? Thts unbelievable! I asked the employer he said he didn't kno how much but said it wouldn't be around the retail price (the price i bought it for) anyways im still gonna fix it i guess. Better to get it fixed there than someone who dont have the proper materials/parts &#128566;


----------

